# Clavier neuf - les touches ne correspondent plus!



## kerisper (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter le clavier neuf actuel filaire avec pavé numérique. Le site Apple dit que c'est pour version 10.6.8 et ultérieure, mais j'ai quand même tenté le coup avec mon mac 10.5.8.. pas trop le choix de toutes façons!
Le problème c'est que les touches ne correspondent plus, par exemple si j'appuie sur la touche "augmenter le volume", j'ai en fait Dashboard qui s'ouvre, ou bien si j'appuie sur la touche pour faire l'arrowbase, j'obtiens un autre caractère... etc etc
peut on y remédier ? y-a-til une solution autre que... démonter les touches!
Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider...


----------



## cvldudu (7 Janvier 2012)

regarde dans les paramètres linguistiques si tu es bien dans le clavier de ta langue ...


----------



## storme (7 Janvier 2012)

Et aussi préférences système/clavier/réglages par défaut.


----------



## kerisper (7 Janvier 2012)

Oui, je suis bien en Français et j'ai remis les réglages par défaut dans préfsyst/clavier, mais rien à faire... En fait dans le réglages des raccourcis, ceux qui sont indiqués correspondent à ce qui se passe mais pas à la touche - par exemple le raccourci "F12" dans le menu pref.syst indique que c'est pour Dashboard, et quand j'appuie sur F12 effectivement c'est dashboard. Mais sur cette touche F12 c'est l'icône d'augmentation du volume!


----------



## gaodier (12 Janvier 2012)

kerisper a dit:


> Oui, je suis bien en Français et j'ai remis les réglages par défaut dans préfsyst/clavier, mais rien à faire... En fait dans le réglages des raccourcis, ceux qui sont indiqués correspondent à ce qui se passe mais pas à la touche - par exemple le raccourci "F12" dans le menu pref.syst indique que c'est pour Dashboard, et quand j'appuie sur F12 effectivement c'est dashboard. Mais sur cette touche F12 c'est l'icône d'augmentation du volume!


J'ai le même problème que Kerisper depuis aujourd'hui. Je n trouve pas de solution non plus. J'ajouterai aussi que certaines de mes fenêtres font apparaître des cadres noirs autour de certaines colonnes ou certaines icônes (exemple : le bouton rouge qui correspond à fermer la fenêtre de Firefox
Autre remarques : mon Mac est aussi beaucoup plus lent que d'habitude et j'ai même eu dans le Menu Pomme des propositions en double (exemple Eteindre / Eteindre... ou Redémarrer/ Redémarrer..., le "doublon" n'avait pas de petits points (...) alors que l'original si !!)

Merci pour votre aide !

Ma config : Mac OS X 10.5.8, Imac Intel Core Duo, 2,4 GHz


----------



## gaodier (12 Janvier 2012)

Ca y et, j'ai trouvé !
J'ai éteint et débranché mon Mac. Puis, toujours débranché et éteint, j'ai appuyé sur le bouton d'allumage pendant 10 sec.
Je crois me souvenir que ça vide des paramètres et remet une config à zéro.
Pas très précis comme explication et pratique assez intuitive mais ça a marché.
Lors du rallumage, l'Accès Universel était activé (le Voice Over). Je l'ai désactivé et voilà...


----------



## macabee (19 Janvier 2012)

de son et de luminosité ? J'ai le même problème avec mon clavier filaire acheté ce soir pour imac tiger 10.4.11 ; la touche @ donne <, et réciproquement ; je contrôle la luminosité par F14 et F15 , mais pour le son , je n'ai pas trouvé !:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2012)

macabee a dit:


> J'ai le même problème avec mon clavier filaire acheté ce soir pour imac tiger 10.4.11 ; la touche @ donne <, et réciproquement



Ah non, ça, ça n'a rien à voir ! Quand tu branches un clavier qu'il ne connait pas sur un Mac, il te demande de presser la touche immédiatement à droite du "maj" de gauche, afin de régler ce problème. Ça ne tient pas aux claviers récents, on avait déjà le cas de figure sur les premiers iMac G3, ça tient au fait que sur certains claviers Mac français, ces deux touches sont inversées, ça permet au Mac de savoir à quel type de clavier il a à faire.

Il existe une manip qui permet de forcer le Mac à re proposer ça, mais je ne me souviens plus en quoi elle consiste, fais une recherche, on en a parlé ici, c'est pas très vieux, ça date de la fin de l'année dernière (2011) je pense.


----------



## macabee (20 Janvier 2012)

bonjour , c'était toi qui conseillait de " supprimer com.apple.keyboardtype.plist , s'il existait dans le sous-dossier préférences du dossier bibliothèque à la racine du DD " . Sur mon imac tiger il n'existe pas ; dans le même post on suggérait de se créer un clavier avec Ukelele , le plus simple étant de se fonder sur un modèle existant : je n'arrive pas à trouver ce modèle précédant sur mon ordi ( j'avais un clavier blanc ,qui fonctionne toujours mais glauque de crasse ...) , après avoir chargé ledit Ukelele . En fait je voudrais juste avoir les touches de réglage du son !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2012)

macabee a dit:


> bonjour , c'était toi qui conseillait de " supprimer com.apple.keyboardtype.plist , s'il existait dans le sous-dossier préférences du dossier bibliothèque à la racine du DD " . Sur mon imac tiger il n'existe pas ; dans le même post on suggérait de se créer un clavier avec Ukelele , le plus simple étant de se fonder sur un modèle existant : je n'arrive pas à trouver ce modèle précédant sur mon ordi ( j'avais un clavier blanc ,qui fonctionne toujours mais glauque de crasse ...) , après avoir chargé ledit Ukelele . En fait je voudrais juste avoir les touches de réglage du son !



Euh nan, c'était pas moi, il y avait eu deux topics à l'époque, j'avais juste reporté dans un la solution donnée dans l'autre.


----------



## macabee (20 Janvier 2012)

et tu en penses quoi de cet ukelele ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

dans raccourcis claviers des préférences , F14 et F15 correspondent bien aux touches de réglage de luminosité , et ça marche : pourquoi rien pour régler le son ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2012)

Je n'en pense rien, chez moi, la luminosité, c'est F15-F16, mais le son, ce ne sont pas des touches "F", elles sont dédiées (mais dans la suite logique, elles seraient F17, F18 et F19 si elles étaient marquées "F")


----------



## macabee (21 Janvier 2012)

je règle le son avec la barre d'outils , en haut à droite , picétou ! Je ne vais pas me prendre la tête pour de l'informatique , pour un clavier de merde et pour apple ( "it's a revolution " ) : mon temps est précieux !


----------

